# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Describe your sleep paralysis

## sol

SP interests me.  I want everyone to describe what their sleep paralysis feels like.  From what I've read it seems to vary hugely.  Some say their bed rocks, they hear screams, some only experience tingling, etc.

I've only experienced it 2-3 times, but for me, I experience a pounding in my ears, it feels like my eardrums are about to explode.  Also feel like I'm being crushed by the ocean, with waves crashing into my body.  Heart also races, feel tingling, hippy-like colours.

So tell me yours, I'd love to hear it.

----------


## freakyDreamer

I have had 4 successfull WILDs.  Sometimes, I 'sort of' get to SP, I will feel vibrations, hard to breathe, high-pitched noises, but I can move, and if I don't they just stop within 15 seconds.
The times I got to 'true' SP, I only remember one of the times.  The others, I had a long lucid, and I had several dreams afterward, so I don't remember.
The one time I do remember, was more of a DEILD.  I woke up, glanced at my clock, barely moving.  Then I just layed there, and within seconds, I got this wierd feeling.  I sleep on my side or stomache, and I was on my side.  That way, I don't get the feeling of something pushing on my chest, and therefore don't have trouble breathing.
So, I felt kind of wierd.  I didn't hear any noises; it was totally silent.
Then images started revolving around me, they were in a circle, and I was in the middle, and they started spinning slowly around me.  They were crisp clear, much sharper than I see in real life.  They started closing in, and then they stopped spinning and the one in front of me grew bigger and bigger untill I was in it(it was my bedroom, and the others were nature pictures), laying down in me bed.  Then I just got up and did stuff, but it was dark, and I couldn't get it to brighten up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I have a very uneventful SP experience. I have a noticeable tingling on the very outline of my body, namely around my limbs, if that description makes sense. It's a very slight fuzzyness on the very surface of my skin, nothing intrusive or exciting. The most exciting and active SP experience I've ever had happened yesterday, when I felt the SP lifting my conscious self out of my body a little bit, and holding me up in this very different state. I was able to WILD thereafter pretty easily, and it was more relaxing than anything else. It wasn't quite that "wave" that some people have mentioned being said about SP, but it was the most busy (if you can call it that) experience I've had with SP.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

When i experience SP i feel these vibrations in my head.
I also feel a large amount of pressure in my head aswell.
But i have not been in SP in a long time so i can't describe the other things i feel. I will edit this post if i experience it during my WILD attempt tonight.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

> SP interests me.  I want everyone to describe what their sleep paralysis feels like.  From what I've read it seems to vary hugely.  Some say their bed rocks, they hear screams, some only experience tingling, etc.
> 
> I've only experienced it 2-3 times, but for me, I experience a pounding in my ears, it feels like my eardrums are about to explode.  Also feel like I'm being crushed by the ocean, with waves crashing into my body.  Heart also races, feel tingling, hippy-like colours.
> 
> So tell me yours, I'd love to hear it.



I thought i knew what SP felt like until last night. I was.... suprised to say the least. I reached the phase of mild tingling and then started feeling as if there were hundreds of vines, wrapped around my body getting tighter. I was seriously not expeecting this so I started to breath a little faster, and then when the SP started to take hold of my tongue and mouth (It had all below jmy shin at this stage) I started going 'WTF?'. Strangest sensation ever. And as i stated, I would consider SP as:

*Hundreds of vines wrapped around my body contracting constantly.*

----------


## Mancon

> I thought i knew what SP felt like until last night. I was.... suprised to say the least. I reached the phase of mild tingling and then started feeling as if there were hundreds of vines, wrapped around my body getting tighter. I was seriously not expeecting this so I started to breath a little faster, and then when the SP started to take hold of my tongue and mouth (It had all below jmy shin at this stage) I started going 'WTF?'. Strangest sensation ever. And as i stated, I would consider SP as:
> 
> *Hundreds of vines wrapped around my body contracting constantly.*



Sounds scary and awesome!  :Oh noes:

----------


## Irken

My Sp Feels like an invisible entity in the bed with me. Like a person but there isn't of course. I had sp like this in a dream but it raped me. And in consciousness the sp entity got on top of me and we fucked for half a second. Another time it rolled on top of me. Each time it disappears after a second.

----------


## Lucid fanatic

:tongue2:  Wierd, SP is kind've a paradox, if you fear it, you'll probably hallucinate something scary and the  you'll fear it more  ::D:

----------


## sol

Awesome replies guys, really interesting.  Glad I made this thread, I wanna hear more!

----------


## hockey833

I have experienced it twice, the first time I immediately awoke from a dream..and in 3 seconds i transitioned into my next dream phase by going into SP, it was just a INTENSE wave of tingling going from the bottom to top of my body.
 The second time the tingling wave sensation came but this time I heard a loud roaring noise, like a airforce jet taking off right in front of me..or a HUGE wave crashing agianst rocks

----------


## Mortal

Today during a nap I experienced sleep paralysis, and I'm wondering if it turned into an O.B.E. I fell asleep, and took a long nap and had a couple vivid dreams about my ex. (I was exhausted waking up early for Easter breakfast) I didn't go lucid but upon wakening I was still very tired and I didn't move, and I felt very intense pressure. I didn't know if I was dreaming so I tried to do a reality check, everything was very clear. I couldn't move and my eyes seemed to close and open, and then I opened I saw a face... but only one of my eyes would open and it was very blurry. I then figured I was having a false awakening, and tried to float because I couldn't movie. So mentally I went upward as I did in Lucid Dreams, but instantly I came back down and blackness... still couldn't move. Again one of my eyes was open in what seemed to be reality, and then I tried to roll and found myself sinking into the bed. I tried sceaming, but nothing came out, and at this point I had enough and was starting tog et scared. So I simply said "I am awake" to myself and had the ability to move, and I did a reality check... fully awake. Very weird, and for some reason this triggered a memory of my childhood when I used to have these types of experiences (perhaps before I developed a strong ego).

----------


## Hukif

My SP is so simple, it consist of me being unable to move, and moments later start to get sounds of whispers and people yelling for help.

----------


## CaLeB-

My whole body feels like it feel asleep, and all my limbs get this tingly sensation. My breathing is fine. I can feel the transition of me going into a dream. If I open my eyes, I get this huge rush of adrenaline as if I'm about to see something scary in my dark room, like a nightmare of some sort.

----------


## JacksDreams

il explain one sleep paralysis experience i had, which was when i basically *woke up* in bed, and couldn't move a muscle, then, not sure if anyones ever watched the ring of the grudge, but basically some evil, disfigured dead girl appeared, and started walking over to me, and i couldn't move an inch, it then literally climbed onto of me and was vigerously shaking me, but the weirdest thing for some reason, is that i wasn't actually scared, not sure why, i think it was because i realised i was dreaming, and as i was being shaken i was just thinking elsewhere, like "oh this is quite strange".

come to think of it i've had other experiences that im not sure if it's sleep paralysis, as i have been unable to move, but then im not actually in any form of location, it's complete darkness but i can feel myself as if im just laying in my bed but somehow dreaming, then weird things start to occur, for example being shaken, or feel like im powering forward at high speed, while unable to move.

Those are a couple of my experiences  :smiley:

----------


## Draxis

For me, my body goes numb and I feel separate from my body. That said, i've never been conscious in full SP, my WILDs take me straight into a dream so far

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

The last time I had SP, I was laying in bed in the morning, wondering what it'd be like to be schizophrenic

And I imagined being able to hear a guy eating crisps on the other side of the room, and I could hear this quite vividly.

So I was wondering if I could turn to see this guy, and actually be hallucinating, but I couldn't turn my head. My face was facing the ceiling, and I was trying really hard to turn my eyes, but he was in the limits of my vision, where if you tried to look straight down, there's blackness around the edge.

----------


## Zerk

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=93286

my experiance ^^

----------


## Spiral09

Wall of text I know, but very interesting experience worth reading.


A few minutes ago I experience possibly one of the first times where you can't 
move but you're fully awake ( I don't know all the specific names for the stages 
of lucid dreams and all that ). 

I had the t.v on and was laying on my back with 
my arms at my side, i usually don't sleep like this but I was so tired I fell asleep quickly. I didn't know it then but I was asleep for about an hour an a half and finally "woke" up to the television sound. For a minute I could hear and watch the television as if I was awake, this went on for about 5-10 minutes I'm guessing. I finally realized that my eyes were completely closed and I was still laying on my back, the reason I realized this is because i found myself responding to the person talking in the television as if they could hear me and we were talking to each  other. I found this extremely weird and decided I was having a really odd dream. I thought about it for a bit and while doing so I could slowly start to see the ceiling of my room and a bit of the stuff around me. Now I knew for sure that I was awake because everything was so vivid. This is when it got weird and a bit scary for me. I tried moving my arm but couldn't move a single muscle in my body, trying to stay calm I accepted this as a lucid dream experience ( I've had at least 1-2 LONG lucid dreams that were extremely vivid and an awesome experience, I actually wrote 4 pages of one of the dreams). I started trying to picture things to see how real it would feel, for some reason i pictured myself inside my truck looking down at the steering wheel. For 3 seconds I could fully see every single detail, every gauge, every number and every engraved letter on the steering wheel. I got a bit excited and thought about how well my mind had kept this memory and how in the world I was able to picture it so vivid and clear. I'm a bit of an artist and right at that moment I was already thinking of the possibilities of having a photographic memory I could tune into when I wanted. While thinking all of this the picture instantly faded into darkness and a feint green outline of what I had seen, like when you see the reflection of the bright sun and you look away and close your eyes and you can still see a slight image of what you were looking at before. I again calmed myself down and tried picturing the image again. Success! For another 2-3 seconds I saw it again, only this time I concentrate hard and tried putting hands on the steering wheel. The image disappeared and I got a sharp pressure behind my eyes, in my head and in my ears. This frightened me so I decided I should try to wake up. I could feel my arms moving up to my face but I couldn't actually sense it, my whole body was numb and paralyzed. I somewhat was entertained that I was in this state, but I was ready to get out. I tried wiggling my toes but wasn't sure if I was moving at all. I tried as hard as I could to open my eyes but only felt very strong pressure in my head. I could not break it and my breathing was starting to get irregular. I opened my mouth attempted to yell or say anything, I couldn't. (I don't freak out easily and I can take control of bad situation, or at least stay calm and clear headed when it counts.) So I calmed myself again and made myself take deep breaths because at this point I felt like my lungs would somehow get paralyzed also. I finally calmed down and decided I would just try to jump out of bed, I tried and tried but I felt like I was only rocking back and forth getting pulled down every time. Finally my leg moved towards the edge of the bed and I sat up, everything was dark but my eyes were open. ( It's mid-day and not that dark in my room ) I stood up for a split second but my head was throbbing and it felt like my brain was about to explode. I took one step but I seriously thought I was about to collapse or get brain damage from the pressure in my head. I laid back down quickly very scared at this point, thinking I would stay paralyzed for the rest of my life, fully conscious but unable to speak or move. Just so we're still clear, I have been fully conscious this entire time and doubt I have fallen into another dream of some sort. Summoning all my will and brain power I laid there trying to move my arms and trying to speak. Finally it broke as I said out loud. "Wake up!" I looked around to make sure I was back to 'reality'. I was. I stood up beside my bed like I thought I had before, only this time i noticed there was a pillow in the way of the edge of the bed that I knocked off as i slid my feet to stand up. Then I thought to myself. "So how did I stand up before without knocking it off? Was my body still laying on the bed and I had some how separated from it? did that explain the extreme pressure I had experience when I thought I had actually moved before?".

Sounds crazy I know, but after I had woken myself up I laid back down still tired and tried falling back into this state to try to answer the questions I had just asked myself. I couldn't so I thought I would share the experience I had with others and see if they could relate.

----------


## Alric

I have never experienced SP. My body is just really in tune like that, that I can move the instant I wake up, and it doesn't set in until the exact instant I enter a dream.

I have felt vibrations when attempting to do WILDs though, and some times sounds, though usually not much. One time when I woke up in the middle of the night, I rolled over and enter a dream. That time there was a loud screeching sound like a train grinding to stop on some tracks.

Generally for me, it seems like the more intense the vibrations and sounds, the quicker you go into a dream, and some times the lesser stuff just ends in nothing. Never had SP go with it though.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Are we talking about the sensations you get during a WILD, or the sensations you get during sleep paralysis?  There is some overlap, (and you sometimes can hit SP during a WILD) but technically, they are not considered the same thing.  Personally I notice a huge difference between the two.

----------


## hintss

tingling, numbness, and a slight falling sensation. Also, of cours, paralysis.

----------


## I_C_U

SP varies for me. Sometimes, my whole body gets numb. Sometimes I feel that something is over my head. And occasionaly I hear music.

----------


## Puffin

I haven't WILDed in a few weeks, but for many of the episodes I got before, I would feel myself vibrating slightly, like a cellphone, and almost feel stiff. I get rushing noises, and often tactile sensations - a poke, someone touching my feet, etcetera.

----------


## Medevila

If we're not talking about the HI phase of SP...

The sensations can vary. Most recently, however, I went into state where my arms felt connected at the hands, then got cold like they were in an ice cube. My left leg proceeded to do the same, but my right leg for some reason stayed "normal." After that, I went into a phase were it felt like I was riding my bed over waves. I'd go up and down. This lasted for a while, and then I coughed or something and had to get up.

----------


## ~Erin~

I've mentioned my expereince on similar threads to these, but my expereinces have never been that good. My frist expereince was the typical shadow figure holding you down...lol.. that was no fun. I got another I can't really recall now But I remember i freaked, but it was cool onced I could move again. 

lol I still don't know why people try to achieve it.. lol there horrible!! that's just me.. anti - being paralyzed  :Cheeky:

----------


## EnjoyJoey

The hypnagogic Imagery started with a flashing of my favorite colors (blue, green) in a psychedelic fashion. Then when i got to SP I saw an Ace card spinning in circles as it got bigger and bigger, as if I was zooming in on it with a camera. It then went black when I got as close as I could to the card. Only for a second though, after the darkness i awoke in my dream room!

----------


## Moodyangel

The only SP I can remember, or rather - been aware of, is the nite I felt like a puppet.  I was laying there, I knew I was awake, but couldn't stop the feeling of my limbs being lifted up and set down with an invisible string.  It was quite eery and was afraid when I woke up.

----------


## shana47

Hi guys 

A person may wake up and find himself unable to move or speak as if he is frozen. He also may hear footsteps, see a ghost-like creature, or feel someone sitting on his chest. Throughout the history, people considered this phenomenon as work done by evil spirits. However, the modern science can explain the terrifying event as a Sleep Paralysis.
A Sleep Paralysis is possibly a hereditary disorder in which one experiences very frightening seconds or minutes of total body paralysis with little respiration and eye movements (1). A victim in this state feels awake, but he cannot move or speak (2). In addition to the immobility, the common symptoms include feeling choked or suffocated, hearing strange noises like footsteps and voices, seeing beings or dark shadows, and feeling an existance of someone in the room (1). Although these symptoms often direct the victims to believe in ghosts, mistransmission of neural signals in the brain causes Sleep Paralysis. When a person sleeps, his brain sends signals to inhibit any muscle contraction (3). If he comes into consciousness before the brain sends signals to activate muscle contraction, he cannot move his body, and consequently, become "paralyzed"(2). 

Thanks

----------


## jarrhead

> The only SP I can remember, or rather - been aware of, is the nite I felt like a puppet.  I was laying there, I knew I was awake, but couldn't stop the feeling of my limbs being lifted up and set down with an invisible string.  It was quite eery and was afraid when I woke up.




I've had this same feeling moody. 

No need to be afraid.  If you know what SP is you'll actually just enjoy the ride.

The only scary time is when it makes loud annoying noises that startle you.  Mine are usually just ringing so it's not a problem.

----------


## markman

Well, the only couple of times i remember doing it (I havnt LD'd in many months). One time, i was on my stomache and it felt like my head was falling down through my pillow. It also gets hard to breathe as well and it becomes erratic and deep then shallow. My eyes feel incredibly uncomfortable, so much that i don't think I can do it. Sometimes when im in the stage between awake and asleep, I'll get woken up by "someone" yelling my name. It sounds like when Stewie was in the ghost world in the Poltergeist episode of family guy and he was talking. By that I mean it starts off quiet and distant but quickly gets loud and close. On a side note, sometimes i hear a really loud noise and i lose vision for a moment. It's almost a static like pattern and noise in my ears. This happens for a really quick second though

----------


## JenMarie

My entire body tingles, and my ears ring LOUDLY, I almost can't stand it. I've only gotten through SP into a dream twice. The first time I was lucid for all of 2 or 3 seconds. The second time I don't remember falling into a dream... but I was dreaming that I was at someone elses house, still trying to get through SP.  :tongue2:  I've hit SP many times though, sometimes even by accident. It's always the same experience like that. It's a little bit scary, but someday I'll get through it and have a decent lucid!

----------


## Tara

It goes something like this:

- My body quivers in a very subtle manner and I have to really concentrate on the feeling to ensure that it isn't an earthquake.
- My body, especially around my sides and abdomen, begins to tickle and feel tight.
- My ears feel as though they are about to plug, just like on an airplane.
- Suddenly, my whole body is thrust into an array of sounds and feelings, like I've been stuffed into a sleeping bag and thrown into a pool.
- My ears are completely plugged now, I hear a deep, pulsing, humming noise like, "WOM WOM WOM WOM" which sounds internal rather than coming from around me.
- Underlying the humming is a continuous high pitched tone and if it's going to be a successful WILD, the sounds transform into whatever I'm thinking of or something random like the sounds of cars going down the street which is followed by feeling the wind in my face. Then it's up to me to open my dream eyes.
- I never have any visuals.

----------


## Folqueraine

Very interesting thread. I find it fascinating that SP can induce such different feelings in people. When I get SP:
- first, I have shivers, like electrical current, running through my limbs and back;
- sometimes my body becomes heavy, like it's a bag filled with sand;
- sometimes, I feel like I'm floating on some dense liquid, or a water bed, and my limbs float up and down in different directions, like they're separate
- sometimes, instead of floating, I feel like I'm falling (when I'm lying on my back) while spinning clockwise along an axis that's about the middle of my waist.

----------


## thegnome54

I had been really curious about SP myself, and I experienced it myself for the first time a few months ago.  I was so excited that I wrote up a report of the whole thing minutes after it happened.  Here it is:

I gain consciousness somewhere in the middle of a jokey conversation between what sounds like two or three other people. A voice I identify as Hannah’s says something incredulous about a guy getting his hair dyed purple twice. Trying to be funny, I say something along the lines of “…well maybe he got his hair dyed brown once and then purple the second time, so he got it dyed twice and it ended up purple, which is essentially the same thing…” They stop talking and laugh at me in a somewhat pitying manner, making me aware of my nonsensical rambling. “You’ve never talked about this by yourself before, have you?” asks Ivan’s voice.

My head reels. My stomach rises in a rush of adrenaline. I don’t know where I am. I feel intoxicated, my mind floating in strange directions as I fight for control. Have I been drugged? I realize that I’m on the verge of panic. I calm myself. I am among friends. I take stock of my surroundings as best I can – I’m lying on a bed, on my side, with a soft blur of light coming through closed lids. Someone is sitting directly in front of me – I feel their weight on the mattress and even see their shadow passing over my closed eyes as they move. One or two others are also in the room. 

I throw together a sentence in my head, planning to ask them if I’m on anything. The way that they laughed at my confused response and my current groggy ineptitude seem to have no other logical explanation. I open my mouth to confirm this. I feel that it’s still closed. I try again. I realize with dull horror that I cannot summon the will to move my jaw. I feel winded, the same airless mute sensation you get from a solid punch to the stomach. My breath refuses to gather enough force to break my lips. Strange noises begin to reach me from the soft light of the outside world – a rolling, repetitive ambient sound somewhere between ocean waves and the mechanical whir of some vast echoing factory. An insectile buzz rises steadily from behind my head, screeching into my ear like a feedback loop from a bad PA system. As it approaches me, I can feel warm breath wash across my face. My fears multiply, expanding in new directions. Something is very wrong.

Again I struggle to calm myself and focus on remembering what has lead me here. This time I break through - It’s summertime. I am in my own bed, at home. I have just gone back to sleep after waking up early from an uneventful night’s rest. There is no way I am having a drug-related experience. This must be sleep paralysis. I have awoken in the middle of a dream, but the dream is continuing and my physical body remains frozen. The words “locked-in syndrome” float across my mind. The sensation of someone or something whispering behind my ear remains, an odd sound that is soft yet loud, someone screaming on a nearly-muted TV.

Calmer and curious now, I explore my motionless body. I plan to move my legs in tentative kicks, but don’t go through with it. The paralysis is actually less terrifying than I had expected. I don’t feel as if some alien force is resisting my attempts to move; rather it’s as if I myself cannot recall how to muster the will to do so. It’s still a frightening loss, akin to suddenly forgetting how to speak, but at least the cause feels internal and not external.

Dark shadow flutters in front of my eyes. I’ve finally managed to lift my eyelids, as if by accident. I chuckle at my predicament internally – I’m like an old man who has forgotten how to drive his car and is taken aback by the sudden motion of the windshield wipers as he fiddles with the controls. The soft light is nowhere to be seen, and I can no longer hear much of anything except perhaps the imagined echoes of that haunting mechanical-ocean sound. I remember to try wiggling my toes. It feels like it’s working. Suddenly my legs are activated, the teeth of some hidden gears have finally found purchase. I roll over in relief, freed from my brain’s misguided protective paralysis. I’d always wanted to experience sleep paralysis… well, there you go. I grab my laptop and begin to type.

----------


## jeniffer

Hello Friends.....

Sleep paralysis is often described as being held down by an invisible force and can be extremely scary to the person being held in this confinement state. This sleeping disorder is most often associated with demonic or malevolent activity because the disorder 'feels' like someone is holding or pinning you down, thus preventing you from being able to move or to scream for help. According to Sleep Disorder Doctors, this disorder is common.

Thanks

----------


## hgld1234

Last time I heard a door open and woke up!

----------


## LedZeppelin68

I'm new here, and new to all this intense focusing on dreams and sleep.  I'm not well trained at all in any type of dream control, LD, or sleeping techniques.  I'm just started the stages of learning how to recall my dreams, and I don't know a majority of the terminology associated with dreams and sleep but if by Sleep Paralysis you mean the feeling you get when you wake up and can't move for about 10-20 seconds, then yes, I know what you're talking about.

I've never deliberately tried to do this, it's always happened on accident, but I only remember it happening about 3 times.  I've never experienced any strange sensations or hallucinations with it either, only the inability to force my muscles to do what my mind required at the time.  I must say, when you wake up and can't move, it does make you start to panic, but it's never been that bad for me.  The things I'm reading makes me extremely scared of it, ;D.

The few times this has happened to me, (in Spanish Class, Bed, and Couch) if I remember correctly, I've woken up, and looked around the room, then tried to move and found myself paralyzed.  I keep telling my mind to move, and I then try to say something to someone, but my mouth won't move and sound won't come out.  It's never frightened me to the point of hallucinations though.  The first time, I got a little panicked, the time after that, I just thought "Oh... this again..." and I closed my eyes and laid still for about 20 seconds then opened my eyes and moved and was free.

It's not fun at all though ;D

----------


## aloysiuscarl

I have had a lot of SP experiences. I've had the typical feeling that someone else is in my room. Demons, aliens, ghosts, shadows, and so on. I've also had the feeling I was floating inthe room too.  I have had sleep paralysis for years. The first time was as a teenager, when sudden huge dizziness from a problem in my ears awakened me suddenly. I tried to get out of bed, but couldn't move a muscle. I thought, "Gee, I'm so young to be dying", and fell back asleep. No critters, no bodies holding me down, nothing but plain old paralysis.

----------


## WanderingMind

I had one last night. I have about three different types.

1. Partial SP- This one is not complete generally, but sometimes will lead me off into dreams.
It generally happens with a nap. I will lay down, usually on one side. Then it will feel as though my blanket suddenly gets tighter, I am sinking in my bed a little, and sometimes as if someone is holding me. Sometimes I even feel it in my face like I'm being kissed. It's odd. lol

2. This only happened once. It was a few weeks into finding my interest in Lucid dreaming where I actually started trying. It was a nap. I laid in my bed. I was on my right side again, and suddenly it felt like my bed was rocking. Like an earthquake. It was like I was a wave. Then my sight went the same and I was dreaming.

3. Most common (Albeit still rare  :Sad:  )- This usually happens on one side. For some reason it's now the right side, but before I could almost never get it to work on that side. I use to turn on my right side to escape SP on my left. lol  ::shock:: 
It's basically just me sensing it in my body. The first thing I notice is my heart beats fast and hard. Then I feel it a bit in my head. After that, a wave travels from my feet up my body to where I can't move. Shortly thereafter I enter a dream. It feels a bit tingly, and I hear sounds occasionally.

----------

